

Herbal Supplements Are Often Not What They Seem - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/05/science/herbal-supplements-are-often-not-what-they-seem.html

======
raelmiu
Glad someone is pointing this out. Most herbal supplements are basically
powdered weeds being sold without any verifiable effects.

------
cpncrunch
It would be interesting to see which companies these are.

